# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  AVTECH KPD679HA ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ EXTERNAL I/O

## G.POL

καλημερα σε ολο το φορουμ.
παιδια εχω ενα προβλημα με το συγκεκριμενο vdr
θελω να συνδεσω μια ptz camera,και ψαχνω στην φισα στο πισω μερος να βρω κατι που να γραφει RS485.αλλα δεν βλεπω τιποτα.
το manual αναφερει για θυρες d-sub 25 kai d-sub 9.
ενω στο δικο μου εχει μια πρασινη 9 pin κλεμο-φισα.
μηπως ξερει καποιος τα pin -out της συγκεκριμενης
ευχαριστω

----------

